# The boy needs/wants another Car



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

everyone,

My son had a wreck in his car, long story short, It was a total loss, we are looking for a car in the 2-3K range. It has to be dependable. if you have one you have been thinking about getting rid of, please send me a PM.

Thanks for reading,

Jim


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

found one, thanks for the PM's.

Jim


----------

